# Last chance for Chunky



## abrow80 (Oct 29, 2012)

i have 3 cats all rescues,all from the RSPCA
Chunky 2 years approx male
Sapphire 7 months approx female
Buckle 6 months approx male

Chunky is a male neutered tabby who was found as a stray and brought to the RSPCA after a very severe road traffic accident.He has always had a attitude problem and has a tendancy to bite and scratch to let you know how annoyed he is.He can be lving one minute and then flick like a switch to aggression the next.
He is aggressive to the other 2 cats one of which has hip dysplasia,Both the other cats are becoming scared of him and he constantly stalks and attacks them.
He does flying attacks at myself and the family are becoming scared to deal with him.
We have tried using Feliway products but they had no effect.We play everyday with them to try to get them to interact,the younger 2 just want to play and he constantly attacks them.
I have a short time to solve this problem before he will have to be returned to the RSPCA (which is breaking my heart),if returned he will most likely be put down as his behaviour makes him un-homeable.Please help with advice,comments etc .i really want to help this cat but he is reducing me to tears. :cryin:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Did the attitude problem begin after his RTA? In which case, it's probably a response to the pain he suffered, he may find it very hard to trust people  And he's only 2, bless him 

My Jumpy also sometimes has an attitude problem, probably caused by the pain of having a cyst on his spine for most of his life!! But with TLC he has bonded to me so much that he will come and sleep on my lap!!!! Which I never could've imagined when we first had him. He trusts me so much and always comes running to me when I call him in from the garden. It IS possible to build trust with a cat with cattitude! :001_smile:

It sounds like Chunky would be better off living as an only cat so he doesn't take it out on the other cats.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I think, as TM says, it sounds like Chunky would probably be happier as an only cat, as he is being so aggressive to the other 2, when all three of them are new to the territory. This is a situation that might only get worse. 

If you do decide you can't keep Chunky then I would not return him to the RSPCA if he will be p.t.s. Try and find him a place with Cats Protection or one of the smaller independent rescues that have a policy of never p.t.s. a healthy cat.

What part of the country are you in (if in the UK I mean)? I may be able to give you the names of smaller rescues....if you are way out of my area, then other Forum Members may be able to advise.


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry to read chunky's story. 

Just something to be aware of; you mention him changing like a switch from being loving to aggressive: some cats have low tolerance for petting, they can handle it to a point but then suddenly realise they have had enough. This could explain the sudden change in attitude. With cats like these you can learn to spot the warning signs even though they may be very subtle; perhaps just the slightest quiver of the tail. One thing you can do is give affection only in short bursts; stop before he has had enough. That way he doesn't lose patience and bite.

Another thing to consider is whether he has a sore spot somewhere from his RRA which is painful when touched?

It doesn't sound like he is getting on well with your cats; I wonder how he got on at the shelter with the others! Have to tried going back to basics and starting introductions from scratch?

Failing this, I wonder if a home as an only cat might solve some of his other problems?

Please don't return him to the RSPCA, as you have said they may deem him "unhomeable" without giving him a proper chance.


----------



## abrow80 (Oct 29, 2012)

chillminx said:


> I think, as TM says, it sounds like Chunky would probably be happier as an only cat, as he is being so aggressive to the other 2, when all three of them are new to the territory. This is a situation that might only get worse.
> 
> If you do decide you can't keep Chunky then I would not return him to the RSPCA if he will be p.t.s. Try and find him a place with Cats Protection or one of the smaller independent rescues that have a policy of never p.t.s. a healthy cat.
> 
> What part of the country are you in (if in the UK I mean)? I may be able to give you the names of smaller rescues....if you are way out of my area, then other Forum Members may be able to advise.


I am in weston super mare,north somerset.I really dont want him p.t.s this is tearing me up.But one of the others has hip dysplasia and a luxating patella,So i know if i send him back he will be p.t.s too.Chunky would be great on a small holding or farm,i would be gratefull of any help getting him rehomed.


----------



## abrow80 (Oct 29, 2012)

Lel said:


> Sorry to read chunky's story.
> 
> Just something to be aware of; you mention him changing like a switch from being loving to aggressive: some cats have low tolerance for petting, they can handle it to a point but then suddenly realise they have had enough. This could explain the sudden change in attitude. With cats like these you can learn to spot the warning signs even though they may be very subtle; perhaps just the slightest quiver of the tail. One thing you can do is give affection only in short bursts; stop before he has had enough. That way he doesn't lose patience and bite.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not in your area so I'm afraid can't recommend any shelters you wouldn't find on google yourself. You could maybe try really small local rescues, they often have a presence on Facebook and twitter? 

How long have you had him for?

It sounds like you got him at the same time as the others, is that right?

How about the use of forums like this one for rehoming? There is a rehoming section on here and many others. 

Also putting the word out with friends and family?

I think it would depend on the rescue you approached when you asked them but if you fear the RSPCA would put him to sleep you could always consider whether to share that info or not if it means saving his life.


----------



## abrow80 (Oct 29, 2012)

Lel said:


> I'm not in your area so I'm afraid can't recommend any shelters you wouldn't find on google yourself. You could maybe try really small local rescues, they often have a presence on Facebook and twitter?
> 
> How long have you had him for?
> 
> ...


I have started emailling rescues following the advice on here.I know he will be p.t.s as the Rspca have said that is what will probably happen to him.I am so torn.Yes i did get him at the same time as the others,we have had them for 4 months.
I will check out the rehoming section on here,the poor thing just needs a chance.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Quick google came up with is.........

http://www.westonsm.cats.org.uk/westonsm/adopt-a-cat-page

Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Somerset
Maybe you could find someone near you who may be able to help.Good luck I hope it all works out for Chunky


----------



## abrow80 (Oct 29, 2012)

buffie said:


> Quick google came up with is.........
> 
> http://www.westonsm.cats.org.uk/westonsm/adopt-a-cat-page
> 
> ...


thank you so much for you help


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

I really feel for you. One would have hoped the RSPCA would have introduced the three and checked they all got on before allowing you to take them! 

I wish you the best of luck. Can you offer him a home until something suitable is found?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

abrow80 said:


> i have 3 cats all rescues,all from the RSPCA
> Chunky 2 years approx male
> Sapphire 7 months approx female
> Buckle 6 months approx male
> ...


It's possible that his behaviour will be different in different surroundings. If he had been that bad to start with, I imagine the RSPCA would have euthanised him as they do with many others, as they must have noticed. It may be one particular cat he hates, or maybe you should get the vet to check him out in case he in some sort of discomfort if the RTA was that bad. All you need to tell the rspca is that he is not etting on well with one of the cats. Or is it possible you could home him on a farm/stableyard where he can please himself what he does?


----------



## abrow80 (Oct 29, 2012)

Calvine said:


> It's possible that his behaviour will be different in different surroundings. If he had been that bad to start with, I imagine the RSPCA would have euthanised him as they do with many others, as they must have noticed. It may be one particular cat he hates, or maybe you should get the vet to check him out in case he in some sort of discomfort if the RTA was that bad. All you need to tell the rspca is that he is not etting on well with one of the cats. Or is it possible you could home him on a farm/stableyard where he can please himself what he does?


When i called them to explain about the problems i was having ,i was told that even the voulenteers were not allowed in the pen with him,i was not told that when i adopted him.Also i was told they did wonder if he had issues and was surprised when he someone took him.
But now i feel like i have failed him and the choice i make will determine his future.
I think a farm would be great for him and have mentioned this to them but they informed me the chances are slim.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

If it helps, one of mine bullied one of my other cats for about 10 months, then suddenly it stopped and they are totally chilled with each other. I kept them separate when I had to go out and made sure I was always there to supervise and quickly break up any bullying when they were together.

Sometimes it takes a while for them to accept each other.


----------



## abrow80 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> If it helps, one of mine bullied one of my other cats for about 10 months, then suddenly it stopped and they are totally chilled with each other. I kept them separate when I had to go out and made sure I was always there to supervise and quickly break up any bullying when they were together.
> 
> Sometimes it takes a while for them to accept each other.


Thank you for this piece of hope


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just another thought, but if you explained this to the vet, they can prescribe calming medication to help through this period.


----------



## abrow80 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Just another thought, but if you explained this to the vet, they can prescribe calming medication to help through this period.


have used all the feliway products but they did not help.Does anyone know of any other products/medicines?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

abrow80 said:


> have used all the feliway products but they did not help.Does anyone know of any other products/medicines?


you could try this.....
Zylkene 75mg 100 Capsules - £33.25

It is a natural product and does not need a vet prescription.Or you could try Bachs Rescue Remedy ,you can use the one available for humans(boots sell it) or you could try to find the pet version which doesnt have alcohol in it.

http://bachflower.com/Pets.htm


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

It is possible that your cat may be in constant pain from the accident, not everything is always detected and this might make him angry all the time. Has he had a complete check-up? From what I have been able to see and read, there is usually always a reason for abusive behaviour, either he feels scared, threatened, in pain...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lel said:


> I really feel for you. One would have hoped the RSPCA would have introduced the three and checked they all got on before allowing you to take them!


Cats can seem to get on in a cattery and fall out in a home...


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> It is possible that your cat may be in constant pain from the accident, not everything is always detected and this might make him angry all the time. Has he had a complete check-up? From what I have been able to see and read, there is usually always a reason for abusive behaviour, either he feels scared, threatened, in pain...


I agree, based on what I've seen from Jumpy!


----------



## abrow80 (Oct 29, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> I agree, based on what I've seen from Jumpy!


i will make appt for the vets tomorrow,i want to make sure i cover everything.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

The other option, if you are really committed to him, is to try to find a local farmer, with lovely cosy outbuildings and possibly happy for him to come inside their house, tho not be a cuddle cat, and ask if they would take the cat, if you continue to pay insurance, drop in food and visit occasionally. It means you continue to be responsible for him, and can see if he's happy but your cats have e peaceful life.

You will probably get a lot of knock backs, but if you want that home, are you prepared to stand by the cat? If you go to a farm, and the animals look thin , unhappy or neglected, don't ask. Say you are lost, and cross them off the list.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

abrow80 said:


> have used all the feliway products but they did not help.Does anyone know of any other products/medicines?


ZYLKENE powders, they really do calm them down (before bonfire night etc). RSPCA should have told you a bit more about him. Re a stable yard, if you have any tack/horsefeed shops near you, you could try an advert there. Our farm that supplied horse feed had eight cats....great open space and barns so the cats didn't have to see each other unless they wanted to. But Zylkene might keep him subdued until you find a place for him. Awful situation, you feels so rotten giving up on an animal but you have the other two to think of.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Lets see what the vet says anyway. Once you start rulling out possiblities, things might be easier.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

My cat Wilbur hated my kittens for nearly 5 months. I then found out that he had arthritis in his back legs and spine meaning he was in constant pain, the poor thing.

He is on metacam and zylkene and still does not love the kittens but is much more friendlier towards them. I have had no hissing or shouting since. He just looks at them, turns round or lies down and gives me a look saying: Kids, ey!?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Treacle kept hissing at Pixie at first, which was really unlike him, but then we found out he had a leg problem too!


----------

